# Jetty trip!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Hit up a few spots around port bolivar, north jetty area and had success!! Caught fish till my arms were sore, just weren't the fish we were looking for!! The sheepish were thick but so were the reds!! We caught a bunch of reds but most were ether to big or to short!! 
All in all it was a great day, we used live shrimp and chickenboy lures!! The chickenboys were keeping up with the shrimp!! 
Beautiful day!!








Water was beautiful too!! 








The captain! 
















A nice red I caught the was 27inches and 9lbs on the boga!!















Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Had my H&H doing work today!!







The water was unbelievable!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------

